# 2011 Tour of the Unknown Coast, May 7, Humboldt County



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

It's coming up, Saturday in Ferndale, CA. Come out and ride in the most beautiful (and probably the toughest) century you'll ever do!
www.tuccycle.org







<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/12450272">Rapha Continental | Tour of the Unknown Coast | Humboldt, CA</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/raphafilms">RAPHA</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/wor...47_16352744_10150175958172347#f169cdf38146474


----------



## steveo600rr (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been backpacking out that way (The Lost Coast). That would be a tough ride.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Out here we call it "moderate." Our tough rides we rate by the number of survivors .


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Too bad I am stuck in SoCal. Spent five years up in Humboldt for college and loved the area. One day I will get to ride the century ride. Lost Coast part of Humboldt is one of my favorites. I agree with the your ride rating Bigfoot. It is not a hard ride if it is not raining, wind in your face, and going over steep hills or mountains on moderate to bad roads.


----------

